# Freestyle Agency Please Read



## laurensilver

Hi All

I am movig to Sharm in just over one week.
I plan to start work with a company call freestyle, whom rep on 5* resorts in sharm.
I applied online through a job site and I have been given a contract etc and everything seems legitimate.

Has anyone heard of this company, just to give me more insight into whether this is real..

Sorry this sounds a bit silly!! I just want to be certain before i make this big move and hope someone on the forum will be able to direct me.

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## axopodia

*freestyle*

hello

i've been contacted by freestyle egypt too so i wanted to ask you if finally you got to know if it was a real and legal agency or not.

i hope you can read this and answer me!!! 

thanks a lot

daniela


----------



## martinaa

*freestyle agency*



axopodia said:


> hello
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have the same question about Freestyle agency. Do you know anything new about it? Is everytnig all right with this agency?
> Because I want to work for them also. Thank you.
> Please, let me know.


----------



## m_ahmed206

i may be able to help you but explain to me do you know in what does it work ? and which jobs you are appling for !! so i can ask about it and tell you .


----------



## martinaa

m_ahmed206 said:


> i may be able to help you but explain to me do you know in what does it work ? and which jobs you are appling for !! so i can ask about it and tell you .


Hello Mahmed, that is nice form you.
I applied for job like animator by mail and two agencies offer good work for me in Sharm el Sheikh. It is Freestyle agency and Real animation agency. They offer work in 5* Hotels all over Egypt. But I do not know if I can trust them. If you can ask about it, I will be very happy.

Thank you.


----------



## m_ahmed206

i asked a friend of mine who was working in sharm before , but unfortunately he did nt hear about those companies before when he was there .. but he was there for 3 months only .. so i am sorry i can not give you trusted answer about it .. best wishes for you


----------



## martinaa

m_ahmed206 said:


> i asked a friend of mine who was working in sharm before , but unfortunately he did nt hear about those companies before when he was there .. but he was there for 3 months only .. so i am sorry i can not give you trusted answer about it .. best wishes for you


Thanks,

and what do you think? Do you live there? Is anything what I should be afraid if I will come? Can the agency lie to me?


----------



## m_ahmed206

hmm are you still there at home or you are here in egypt right now ?
and i do not think they would lie , they must have a job and they need a qualified person for it .. if you are in egypt , you will not lose much to go there and check for it if you will like it or no ..bla bla .. or what is your thoughs ?


----------



## martinaa

No, I am at home in Slovakia. That's why I am asking. I bought flight ticket to Sharm on 19 october and I agreed with agency about my job like animator. They said to me that they will wait for me at the airport and they transfer me to the hotel where I will work. So I hope that they will be there and they will transfer me safetly to my hotel -my new job. So what do you think about it?


----------



## m_ahmed206

how old are you ? and do you have a job there in Slovakia or it will be your first job in egypt ?


----------



## martinaa

I am 23 years old and I go to college here in Slovakia but now I have one year - off college so I want to move to Egypt to work like animator in hotel. I like this job. It will be my first job in egypt. So how is it there about job?


----------



## martinaa

And also I work in Slovakia by school. I have experiences about work.


----------



## m_ahmed206

this is all good but if they offer you a good offer here in egypt with high slary , so it worth a try if it will not coast you much in case they lie too 
you should look at the matter of all the views . if u did not find them waitting what will you do ? offcourse i do not mind to be there for you in this case haha but we should use our mind 
if they were not serious enough or if you did not like it here , will you search for another job by your self ? for example ? or what will you do ? because it is not easy to stay alone espcially if u are a girl


----------



## martinaa

Don't worry, I looked all the views, it is everywhere the same, not much for me, but this job is not only about money. So I agreed with one of agency which I liked the most. I know you won't be ther for me  It was lucky sentence... I must smile on you


----------



## m_ahmed206

well all i wish is the best for you , and about waitting for you , i do not mind to wait you if you need that , by the way what is the relation between the hotels and this job animator , i studied tourism and hotels in the university..


----------



## martinaa

What is the relation? Guests in hotel  Hotel needs animator for animation and fun for guests. Then they feel good there and will come again. What is your job and where if you studied tourism and hotels?


----------



## m_ahmed206

aaah i understand your post in the hotel now 
about me i studied tourism and hotels in helwan university in Egypt 
and now i am working in front office in a company in cairo called CNE for 2 years now , i am older than you one year hahah i graduated in 2006


----------



## martinaa

Hahah so now I know little bit about you  I was afraid that you are old man who is sitting at home only ....


----------



## martinaa

[email protected] is my email. It will be fine if you can tell me something important about your country


----------



## jojo

laurensilver said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am movig to Sharm in just over one week.
> I plan to start work with a company call freestyle, whom rep on 5* resorts in sharm.
> I applied online through a job site and I have been given a contract etc and everything seems legitimate.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this company, just to give me more insight into whether this is real..
> 
> Sorry this sounds a bit silly!! I just want to be certain before i make this big move and hope someone on the forum will be able to direct me.
> 
> Thanks
> Lauren


I've googled Freestyle and it seems like just a recruitment agency?? If I were you I would question how they managed to give you a contract without even meeting you??? 

If you're concerned then you need to make contact with them and yes, ask around on forums etc. Its a long way to go if its not all as it seems????

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

:focus:


Has anyone else here heard of "Freestyle"?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Oksana

Hello! Could you write something about freestyle agency ? They offer me a job. But I have never heard about this agency. So I am a little bit afraid. Any information will be usefull for me. Thanks


----------



## Veronica

martinaa said:


> ma[email protected] is my email. It will be fine if you can tell me something important about your country


It is very risky giving your email address to a strange male. If I had seen it earleir I would have deleted it immeditely but I imagine that by now you have already had lots of nuicance emails from men plus lots of spam.


How many times do we have to warn females about the dangers of giving out personal information on open forums


----------



## nchola

Im heading to sharm on sat and will try and find out about the freestyle agency on sunday and make a post of what im able to find out.

if u could leave details of where it is and a number i will call and check it out as best i can for u all.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just a reminder.... no email or telephone numbers in here plz, private message someone if you want to give them this information

Maiden


----------



## nchola

No worries, Lauren iv taken down the name of the company and will find out as much as i can on sunday and post anything iv been able to find out...without of course numbers or emails!!
Nothing beats a try and ur better safe than sorry...iv a few friends there working in management of hotels, so if its a reputable company then they should no of them. N


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nchola... We have the new email or telephone numbers as a safety net, believe me you would be contacted by all sorts if you posted in here.

Maiden


----------



## nchola

No worries,
Lauren iv taken down the name of the company and will find out as much as i can on sunday and post anything iv been able to find out...without of course numbers or emails!!
Nothing beats a try and ur better safe than sorry...iv a few friends there working in management of hotels, so if its a reputable company then they should no of them. N


----------



## nchola

oh i totally understand and wouldnt dream of leaving my email or number or asking for some1 else's for there's as i said better safe than sorry, i just ment for her to let me no how to contact the company, just for easiness but ur right, its best i check them out and then i should no how easy they r to contact and if there reputable, i'll post wot i find out on sunday!! N


----------



## Oksana

nchola said:


> oh i totally understand and wouldnt dream of leaving my email or number or asking for some1 else's for there's as i said better safe than sorry, i just ment for her to let me no how to contact the company, just for easiness but ur right, its best i check them out and then i should no how easy they r to contact and if there reputable, i'll post wot i find out on sunday!! N


Thank you so much. Its very important for me. I am waiting for your answer


----------



## Oksana

cairoexpat said:


> it trusted company , also u can try for one month and see best regards


Why do you think so? Did you work with this company ?


----------

